# named cannot start with samba include on 13 release on RPi



## spacebass (May 23, 2021)

hey folks,
I just built a Raspberry Pi running 13 release to be a small (literally) domain controller for a remote site. It is identical (I think?) to all my other FreeBSD-based domain controllers:
* Samba 412
* bind916
* freeradius3

The only difference is that all my other DCs are VMs based on x86 64. This is my first raspberry pi freebsd install. 

the only challenge is that I cannot get named to start:

```
named-checkconf
/var/db/samba4/bind-dns/named.conf:14: expected string near '/'
```

the top of my named.conf is identical to all my other installs:

```
include "/var/db/samba4/bind-dns/named.conf";
options {
    tkey-gssapi-keytab "/var/db/samba4/private/dns.keytab";
    // All file and path names are relative to the chroot directory,
    // if any, and should be fully qualified.
    directory    "/usr/local/etc/namedb/working";
    pid-file    "/var/run/named/pid";
    dump-file    "/var/dump/named_dump.db";
    statistics-file    "/var/stats/named.stats";
```

and the contents of the samba named.conf is also identical to the others:


```
dlz "AD DNS Zone" {

    # For BIND 9.16.x
    database /usr/local/lib/samba4/modules/bind9/dlz_bind9_16.so";

};
```

I compiled bind with the usual defaults +GSS base (required by samba):


```
BIND 9.16.15 (Stable Release) <id:4469e3e>
running on FreeBSD arm64 13.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE #0 releng/13.0-n244733-ea31abc261f: Fri Apr  9 06:06:55 UTC 2021     root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/arm64.aarch64/sys/GENERIC
built by make with '--disable-linux-caps' '--localstatedir=/var' '--sysconfdir=/usr/local/etc/namedb' '--with-dlopen=yes' '--with-libxml2' '--with-openssl=/usr' '--with-readline=-L/usr/local/lib -ledit' '--with-dlz-filesystem=yes' '--enable-dnstap' '--disable-fixed-rrset' '--disable-geoip' '--without-maxminddb' '--with-gssapi=/usr' 'CFLAGS=-I/usr/include -O2 -pipe -DLIBICONV_PLUG -fstack-protector-strong -isystem /usr/local/include -fno-strict-aliasing ' 'LDFLAGS= -L/usr/local/lib -ljson-c -fstack-protector-strong ' 'LIBS=-lkrb5 -lgssapi -lgssapi_krb5 -L/usr/local/lib' 'KRB5CONFIG=/usr/bin/krb5-config' '--with-libidn2=/usr/local' '--with-json-c' '--disable-largefile' '--with-lmdb=/usr/local' '--disable-native-pkcs11' '--without-python' '--disable-querytrace' '--enable-tcp-fastopen' '--disable-symtable' '--prefix=/usr/local' '--mandir=/usr/local/man' '--infodir=/usr/local/share/info/' '--build=aarch64-portbld-freebsd13.0' 'build_alias=aarch64-portbld-freebsd13.0' 'CC=cc' 'CPPFLAGS=-DLIBICONV_PLUG -isystem /usr/local/include' 'CPP=cpp' 'PKG_CONFIG=pkgconf'
compiled by CLANG FreeBSD Clang 11.0.1 (git@github.com:llvm/llvm-project.git llvmorg-11.0.1-0-g43ff75f2c3fe)
compiled with OpenSSL version: OpenSSL 1.1.1k-freebsd  25 Mar 2021
linked to OpenSSL version: OpenSSL 1.1.1k-freebsd  25 Mar 2021
compiled with libuv version: 1.41.0
linked to libuv version: 1.41.0
compiled with libxml2 version: 2.9.10
linked to libxml2 version: 20910
compiled with json-c version: 0.15
linked to json-c version: 0.15
compiled with zlib version: 1.2.11
linked to zlib version: 1.2.11
compiled with protobuf-c version: 1.3.2
linked to protobuf-c version: 1.3.2
threads support is enabled

default paths:
  named configuration:  /usr/local/etc/namedb/named.conf
  rndc configuration:   /usr/local/etc/namedb/rndc.conf
  DNSSEC root key:      /usr/local/etc/namedb/bind.keys
  nsupdate session key: /var/run/named/session.key
  named PID file:       /var/run/named/pid
  named lock file:      /var/run/named/named.lock
```

Anyone see anything I'm missing or have any ideas for troubleshooting?


----------



## covacat (May 24, 2021)

database /usr/local/lib/samba4/modules/bind9/dlz_bind9_16.so"; 
 database "/usr/local/lib/samba4/modules/bind9/dlz_bind9_16.so";


----------

